# Grizzly Stik Arrows



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am looking at possibly trying out the GrizzlyStik shaft for my hunter. I have some cedar shafts that fly pretty well, but they have a much lower FOC than I would like for hunting. I would like to get a much higher FOC and I think that these may get me what I am looking for. Their promise of extreme FOC sounds like a good thing for penetration.

I like the look of them, but I wanted to hear from some people that have used these before I invest in something like this. Also which ones would be best fit, as I don't really see a spine chart. I have a Martin Hunter that I pull to about 65lbs and draw close to 29.5.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Grizzly sticks may be just the thing you're looking for. I've taken 3 moose, a Kodiak brown bear as well as smaller big game with Port Orford cedar arrows with 125 grain points out of a longbow and never had a penetration problem. Just a thought ... Nothing walks the ground in North America that can't be brought low with a Port Orford cedar arrow.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought some Grizzly Sitka shafts last year.
They came with two different sized inserts,one of which was a loose fit,I wasn't told by the maker that I should use wraps with them,"so after they arrived I had to drive 100km each way to buy the bloody things.
I found they were easy to damage so don't shoot groups with them,as that's how I shot through two of them in the first day.
I was very dissapointed with them and I won't be paying that sort of money for an arrow again.
Today I shoot goldtip 3555 Trad's with 100g brass inserts and anything up to 160g broadheads,"or tappered POC with heavy points or broadheads .
Both will give you all the wheight foward you will ever need,plus the GT is a stronger shaft for less $$$.


----------



## Whittler (Nov 20, 2003)

Go to www.tradgang.com

On the Pow Wow site, a post by Badger Arrow, he is offering some grizzly sticks to try.


----------



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

AKRuss said:


> I've taken 3 moose, a Kodiak brown bear as well as smaller big game with Port Orford cedar arrows with 125 grain points out of a longbow and never had a penetration problem. Just a thought ... Nothing walks the ground in North America that can't be brought low with a Port Orford cedar arrow.


Well that is reassuring, I just keep reading about people shooting shaft that have really high FOC and was looking for a way to get there. I really like my PO cedars but their FOC is somewhat low, but with them weighing in at about 600 grains and firing at over 200fps I guess FOC really doesn't matter as long as they fly well.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The weight and FOC of Port Orford cedars with 125 grain points is just fine. A 600 grainer will take anything in this State unless it lives in the zoo. The hard part of bowhunting is getting close to the game and getting off a good shot. The tackle is secondary but we tend to obssess on it because we don't get to hunting much and manufacturers make their money selling stuff we generally really don't need. Just my ever so humble opinion, LOL.


----------



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was thinking much along those lines, but that makes me feel very good, as I am visiting your beautiful state right now, but I am down south in Ketchikan. I have another week or so here and I love this place, its too bad that the Black Bears aren't out yet (at least I haven't seen any yet), cause I would have jumped at the chance to go hunting. If I can take anything in Alaska, then I damn sure can take any of the whitetails in Maryland with no problems. 

Besides there are many more options with 125 grain broadheads.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Nov 25, 2009)

I spent at least 4 hrs trying to get these things to paper tune with no success. The spine on the safari GS is very random. I purchased 1/2 doz and 4 of these 6 show a slightly stiff spine when shot through paper while the other 2 fly through the paper nearly inverted. To be fair i am shooting them through a Monster XLR8 and i don't think these shafts were meant for compound bows. I have also ordered 1/2 doz of the Arrow Dynamics shafts so i could compare the two (ill get back to ya when they come in). FYI Total arrow weight 770, Bow Mathews Monster 70lb 29" My dad has the crono so no speed just yet. And yes i know this thread is over a year old but i needed to vent and hopefully someone else will not waste there time/money on these (if they are a compound shooter)


----------



## Moorespeedr (Jul 14, 2006)

I am using GrizStix with my 70# longbow. I was using Beman MFC Classics, and they are horrible compared to my GrizStix. I worked with the GrizStix for a very short while and they shot great.

Maybe I should back up. I spoke with Ed at alaskabowhunterssupply. He recommended a sample pack. I tried an Alaskan and a Safari. I tried everything 150g-315gr tips. My bow loved the Alaskan shafts with a 250gr tip. That arrow flies from this bow like a thing of beauty. I have some Alaskans on the way to further test.


----------

